# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Is this Test E Legit? 300 mg/ml, 10 ml vials. Lab name Edited

## ShayZ

please delete, posted in wrong forum, sorry

----------


## MrGreen

Thats a UGL label no telling if its real or not. If you dont trust who you get it from then dont buy it. Just my opinion.

----------


## juiceboy69

wow, i have seen alot of UGL products and i have never seen one like that. That label definitely looks homemade. I cant say whether its real or fake but i would be skeptical for sure bro.

----------

